# LED vapour light



## Cinamomo

Necesito ayuda para traducir "LED vapour light". Es la descripción de una luminaria de luz fría blanca LED, pero la luz no puede emitir "vapor". Me imagino que emita una luz "difusa", brumosa o ahumada. Cualquier sugerencia será apreciada.Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

¿No será _vapour-tight_ o _vapour-proof_ o algo así?


----------



## olimpia91

Sí, tiene que ser a prueba de vapor, porque en uno de los productos especifica "Wet       location".
Encontré la publicidad, parece un producto chino descripto en un inglés tarzanesco.


----------



## Cinamomo

Gracias a las dos personas que me respondieron. Después de consultar con un ingeniero eléctrico lo pude definir como "Luminaria Vapor LED".Es un tipo o modelo así llamada, lo que confunde al cliente no especializado pues puede parecer que la luz emite vapor pero no. ¡Gracias nuevamente!


----------



## phantom2007

Cinamomo said:


> .Es un tipo o modelo así llamada, lo que confunde al cliente no especializado pues puede parecer que la luz emite vapor pero no.


Creo que proviene del nombre en inglés de las otras luminarias tradicionales para iluminación de calles y similares, que son las de vapor de mercurio y las de vapor de sodio. (Mercury/Sodium vapor(US) Lamps). No es que la luz emita vapor, es que la luz la emite el vapor de la substancia activa en el interior de la lámpara.
El problema que veo es que en castellano debieran llamarse simplemente "Luminarias de LED", tal como aparecen en los catálogos en castellano que he consultado. Por ejemplo éste: http://www.uniled.es/index.php?id=2&cat_art=20

Como no das tu ubicación, no puedo opinar si el vocabulario es válido para tu país (por eso se pide ese dato).
En España hacemos distinción entre la luminaria (el artefacto que se usa para iluminar un área), y la bombilla (o lámpara o bombillo en Sudamérica). En inglés son todas "lamps", por lo que se definen con el tipo por delante "vapour lamp", "incandescent lamp", LED lamp", etc. Ahora no me queda claro si te refieres a una luminaria o a una bombilla, por lo que la traducción también podría ser (aunque intuyo que menos probable) "bombilla de LED".


----------



## Cinamomo

Gracias, phanthom2007.Me queda todo  claro. Y efectivamente se trataba de una lámpara de luz fría blanca de tecnología LED(de diodos emisores de luz) LED en inglés y así mismo se usa en español. Yo vivo en Canadá, pero otros manuales y/o etiquetas de estas lámparas hechas en China y comercializadas en el mundo entero, dicen así mismo:Luminaria o lámpara Vapor LED.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Lo que me llama poderosamente la atención es que haciendo una búsqueda en Google, no hay referencias a la frase "LED vapour light"(así, todo juntito), salvo las que apuntan a este mismo mensaje en Wordreference y alguna otra página que tampoco usa exactamente estas palabras.


----------



## phantom2007

Desde ya que el equivalente en español de esos términos no se usa en España. Pero el compañero está en Canadá. Y los chinos tienen mucha imaginación lingüística..., en serio, yo tampoco lo encuentro en la version US (vapor). Pero si él dice que lo ha visto en varios catálogos de fabricantes chinos pues su razón tendrá. Pero si la traducción es para aquí, me temo que no se la van a entender.


----------



## olimpia91

Son artefactos_ vaportight/vaporproof/waterproof_, a prueba de humedad, hasta en castellano en se venden como _lámparas/luminarias a prueba de vapor. _Lo de_ LED _es secundario, la lámpara que usan estos artefactos pueden ser del cualquier tipo.


----------



## Cinamomo

Bueno, les explico a olimpia91 y demás participantes, que se trataba específicamente de traducir una etiqueta para este tipo de lámparas. La traducción ya la envié tras consultar con un ing. eléctrico-electrónico. Está correcta como "Luminaria Vapor LED" pues esta lámpara no usa "cualquier" bombillo, sino específicamente uno de tecnología LED. Vapor es el modelo, pero como se trataba de una etiqueta donde el fabricante evita preposiciones en el anuncio para hacer el letrero lo más pequeño y conciso posible pues se imponía escribirla de la manera más corta.Téngase en cuenta que este letrero va junto a la imagen en la caja, por lo cual es fácilmente entendible. Si hubiera sido para un manual yo misma hubiera escrito más detalles. Gracias a todos, por favor el moderador puede cerrar este hilo, yo me siento satisfecha con la ayuda recibida.


----------



## olimpia91

Yo ya había entendido, pero quiero destacar que el comprador especializado que compre "Luminaria Vapor LED" esperará que el artefacto use lámparas led y sea a prueba de vapor (humedad). Si el artefacto no fuese así se sentirá engañado.


----------



## Cinamomo

Sí, olimpia, el letrero contenía -además- otras oraciones, una de las cuales decía que era para ser ubicada en lugares húmedos, entre otras características. A veces estas lámparas con bombillos LED son para exteriores, o lugares secos, o resistentes a todo tipo de condiciones climáticas, etc. Gracias.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Me alegro que hayas podido resolver tu problema.
Lo bueno del foro es que lo que uno consulta queda a disposición de todos, y se enriquece con todos los aportes actuales o futuros. Quizás alguien pueda/quiera agregar algo y servirle a alguien más que busque estos términos más adelante.
Por supuesto, los moderadores pueden también, si lo desean, cerrarlo. Cheers.


----------

